# BBC drops Hickstead Derby from Tv



## amyneave (9 June 2010)

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/news/397/298991.html


----------



## JoJo_ (9 June 2010)

Awww nooo! I dont have Sky Sports


----------



## Hels_Bels (9 June 2010)

Well i can officially say the BBC sucks!


----------



## jumptoit (9 June 2010)

That's a bit naff, hopefully it will be available online then !


----------



## amyneave (9 June 2010)

it really does suck. i love the hickstead derby but haven't got sky no more.


----------



## Doncella (10 June 2010)

Not plebby enough for the right on BBC give the rubes the sport they want (football, snooker, darts and in Wales endless bloody club rugby).
Stop paying the license fee I say, since when did the BBC behave honourably and without (left wing) bias?


----------



## SJFAN (10 June 2010)

Only some of the licence money goes to the BBC.  I realise that a lot of people do not realise this.

It would be more constructive to write or sent an email to BBC Sport to register your disappointment.


----------



## Kat (10 June 2010)

great something else that I can't watch. 

only having five channels sucks.


----------



## joe_carby (10 June 2010)

what a joke crappy bloody football and no derby


----------



## DeBrad (10 June 2010)

Oh bummer - do you think if I used my money for my TV licence to buy tickets to watch it live the BBC would notice??


----------



## RuthnMeg (10 June 2010)

What a load of smelly poo...

BBC = Best Broadcasting Cr*p  / BBCi = Best Broadcasting Cr*p included

GGGRRRRR


----------



## Doncella (10 June 2010)

SJFAN said:



			Only some of the licence money goes to the BBC.  I realise that a lot of people do not realise this.

It would be more constructive to write or sent an email to BBC Sport to register your disappointment.
		
Click to expand...

Don't give a damn, if the BBC were for sale in a shop would you exchange money or even beads for it?
No way!!!!


----------



## Thisbe (10 June 2010)

grrrrrrrrrr to the BBC will they not even have a red button option for those without Sky sports ????


----------



## copper100 (11 June 2010)

The BBC didn't drop the Hickstead Derby, I was gutted when I heard this decision as this always belongs on the BBC. There are many parties to blame for this decision, first and foremost the (company) who want and have the monies to buy the rights to these events and want a little piece of every sport so they then can make all to pay for the right to view. Other (parties) maybe through no fault of their own, or maybe through bad management cannot resist the (Big Bucks) that a company throws at them for the rights to show these events, whether they are equestrian or not.

I personally am right now enjoying the nations cup from this week again, cos I have the facility to do that but as for paying for more and more, I will not do it and I am a lover of all sports, so therefore where does the charging stop?

Thank whoever that the (channels) still have the Football World Cup and even Wimbledon, god forbid we dont have them in the future for all to see.


----------



## amyneave (11 June 2010)

DeBrad said:



			Oh bummer - do you think if I used my money for my TV licence to buy tickets to watch it live the BBC would notice??
		
Click to expand...


i like this idea. Not sure how well it would go down. lol


----------



## Moggy in Manolos (11 June 2010)

That is rubbish! I always loved watching hickstead on the BBC!


----------



## FlorenceBassey (11 June 2010)

I hate the sky sports channels with a passion! shant bother watching it on their! fingers crossed i'll be at the derby meeting so can see it live


----------



## BBH (17 June 2010)

Hickstead dropped today and my guess Olympia in 2011. It seems it is down to a lack of viewing figures which is a fair point. Like anything ' use it or lose it as they say ' .


----------



## SJFAN (17 June 2010)

It's a vicious circle: the less they show, the fewer viewers there will be.  I became interested way back in the 1960s because they (and ITV who then covered Hickstead) showed enough national and international events for me to learn about the sport and follow the progress of the horses and riders.

I've emailed the BBC to register my disappointment. If I receive a reply, I'll post it on HHO.


----------



## BBH (17 June 2010)

To be honest the BBC are running a business and whilst its disappointing I can fully understand why they are not showing / spending on a minority sport. It will be interesting to see if this affects sponsorship ( DFS Derby sponsors ) who may reconsider their position. 

I have to say I think more blame can be apportioned on the horse industry itself for not galvanising more interest in the national sport from those even within the horse owning population.  The bottom line is that no-one cancelled production in a fit of pique its just there is a complete lack of interest from the viewing public.


----------



## SJFAN (17 June 2010)

I do agree about the lack of vision of the horse industry, at least in recent times.  However, viewing figures have never been reliable and are even less so now that there are various ways of watching programmes after the transmission instead of only being able to watch as the broadcast goes out.  
The BBC supposedly remains committed to catering as widely as possible for all interest groups, and when the powers that be choose, make use of the red button/website facility to show more e.g. full cross-country from Badminston, choice of several matches during Wimbledon, snooker etc.
In truth I think if they were to choose just one thing from Hickstead I'd prefer it to be the Nations Cup.  It's the only one of the Super League series that we couldn't watch on www.FEITV.org last year because it was being shown on Sky.  I refuse to pay for Sky!


----------



## BBH (17 June 2010)

SJFAN said:



			I do agree about the lack of vision of the horse industry, at least in recent times.  However, viewing figures have never been reliable and are even less so now that there are various ways of watching programmes after the transmission instead of only being able to watch as the broadcast goes out.  
The BBC supposedly remains committed to catering as widely as possible for all interest groups, and when the powers that be choose, make use of the red button/website facility to show more e.g. full cross-country from Badminston, choice of several matches during Wimbledon, snooker etc.
In truth I think if they were to choose just one thing from Hickstead I'd prefer it to be the Nations Cup.  It's the only one of the Super League series that we couldn't watch on www.FEITV.org last year because it was being shown on Sky.  I refuse to pay for Sky!
		
Click to expand...


I think they chose to film the Derby as its a one off, possibly in the hope that something  ' different' will attract an audience whereas Nations Cup is really for die hard followers and filming that from Hickstead is just a snapshot in the series but I can appreciate your personal interest, being the oracle of SJing 

It seems that SJing is really far behind in viewing figures to even some of the other minority sports and is very much a niche sport. People may have little interest in other sports but they are more watchable. Even die hards have to admit that watching 40+ horses over the same course can be tiresome and as such its hard for commentators to make it interesting when they repeating themselves all the time.


----------



## SJFAN (17 June 2010)

I don't think Nations Cups appeal only to us die-hard enthusiasts. Super League is limited to 10 teams (i.e. 40 horses in 1st round and 32 maximum in 2nd round) this year and will revert to 8 teams next year. It would make better daytime viewing than much of what the BBC shows nowadays!


----------



## BBH (17 June 2010)

SJFAN said:



			I don't think Nations Cups appeal only to us die-hard enthusiasts. Super League is limited to 10 teams (i.e. 40 horses in 1st round and 32 maximum in 2nd round) this year and will revert to 8 teams next year. It would make better daytime viewing than much of what the BBC shows nowadays!
		
Click to expand...


LOL you're not wrong there 

Cash in the Attic anyone.


----------



## Megan_T (17 June 2010)

I didn't realise this had happened until today *must get with it*. 

I'm very disappointed I have to say  Even though we have Sky Sports at home, I hate their commentary. Unless Stephen Hadley gets moved over (which I assume he probably won't).. it'll be pants 

Oh well, just another sign of the times I suppose. Christ, I remember the days when they used to show Gatcombe on the BBC!

*Must remember I'm getting old*


----------



## Marciamac (17 June 2010)

I, too, am 'gutted', as the saying goes, about this and have written to the BBC to complain - but my experience of their complaints service leaves an awful lot to be desired. They repeat what you say in your email and give you the blandest of bland, non-committal replies. 

I don't watch any sports other than equestrian sports. I don't watch Strictly Come Dancing or Over the Rainbow or any of those other **** shows. I don't watch East Enders. I don't watch most of the popular things on telly, including those on BBC. Why do I have to pay a license fee? Surely the fee should go towards supporting the LESS popular shows, which should include the main showjumping and eventing dates.

And when showjumping was shown at prime time, didn't it get good viewing figures?

I also don't have any pay-for TV, so certainly won't be seeing it on Sky.


----------



## AngelaD (24 June 2010)

That is just poor.......had been looking forward to it!  Booo the BBC.. that's what I say.  I haven't got Sky - anyone know if it's on the internet anywhere?


----------



## sprite1978 (19 June 2011)

Any tips on non-SKY coverage would be appreciated....


----------



## moodymare1987 (19 June 2011)

Well it is a shame, but I am quite happy as looks like we are going to get more coverage on sky so thats got to be a plus for those that have sky


----------



## BBH (20 June 2011)

moodymare1987 said:



			Well it is a shame, but I am quite happy as looks like we are going to get more coverage on sky so thats got to be a plus for those that have sky 

Click to expand...

I don't think many people do have Sky, let alone Sky sports and often the SJing is on sky 2, 3 & 4 so even less people will have the full package.


----------



## dsportuk (20 June 2011)

At least with satelitte tv you are given an option to buy it or not, with the BBC we have no choice, it is forced upon us by law...It is almost close to the time for the BBC to become commercial and take on advertising in line with ITV and like...If we wasn't forced to pay a license fee I expect the BBC would have folded years ago....there is so much wrong with the way it is run it is criminal...they waste £millions and then moan they don't have enough money for creating new content


----------



## Faithkat (20 June 2011)

I do have Virgin cable but at an extra £20 per month (on top of the £47 I already pay) I'm afraid I can't afford to have SKY sports     Pity it's not on Eurosport


----------



## Chloe..x (20 June 2011)

We have sky sports anyway but the coverage of Hickstead on Sky is absolutely amazing in comparison to that of the BBC.


----------



## Ranyhyn (20 June 2011)

Boo to the BBC!


----------



## Cuffey (20 June 2011)

Disappointing
I dont have Sky Sports either


----------



## animal (20 June 2011)

Jeeze, it isn't much to ask tbh, i wouldn't even mind less coverage!!  If darts can be aired, why can't one off showjumping be aired?
Do see what people mean about it being repetitive though, and it does last for hours.


----------



## moodymare1987 (20 June 2011)

BBH said:



			I don't think many people do have Sky, let alone Sky sports and often the SJing is on sky 2, 3 & 4 so even less people will have the full package.
		
Click to expand...

Oh I thought it just came as a package do apologise. There will be somewhere streaming online.


----------



## AEMJ (20 June 2011)

Damnit! This is the highlight of my TV year!


----------



## oscarwild (20 June 2011)

Well thats disappointing.  Love watching hickstead.

Well I may have sky but certainly not going to give any more money to sky so I can watch the sports channels. Rip off


----------



## suzysparkle (20 June 2011)

For those who have sky but not the sports channels, you can add them on for a month and cancel them. I did this last year then left it for the RIHS and oops forgot to cancel them. I'll need to remember this time round. You do get a massive amount of coverage, and it's in HD as well, so worth adding just for the time you want it. I'm sure it was £9 extra for the month. I couldn't be without Sky - we can't pick up any watchable network coverage here nor can we get any freeview, but sky is crystal clear.


----------



## aro (20 June 2011)

It is pathetic that the bbc have dropped hickstead, especially given the load of rubbish they do broacast. I resent paying a licence fee when i hardly ever watch anything on this channel.  Luckily i do have sky sports and am quite impressed with the coverage of their equestrian events. At least they are prepared to televise them which is more than can be said for the bbc.  Have enjoyed the recent coverage of Bramham on their horse trials programme and will be watching hickstead. Its a pity we can't choose to drop the bbc and just have sky sports instead.


----------



## MagicMo (21 June 2011)

It's probably good news for those of us who have sky sports (thanks to my sports mad husband ) and sad to say I am sure they will give much better coverage than the BBC have been doing over the last few years. 

All of the equestrian events covered by the BBC have shown so little in recent years they are always a disappointment! No wonder viewing figures have been down!

It's difficult to understand why they can't even bother with the red button. I really would rather not have to pay for the BBC at all now.


----------



## FairyLights (21 June 2011)

I dont have a tv licence.I dont have a tv. I watch programmes on iPlayer, not live transmission though. If you are not watching live you dont need a licence.


----------



## hayley123horses (22 June 2011)

No doubt it is no longer fashionable - all the TV chanels are interested in is reality programmes where we are expected to ring in at prime time call costs and vote for nonsense! 

equestrian is shown less and less however over sports are repeated more and more does not seem to make sense what a waste of tv license money.


----------



## AMH (22 June 2011)

If the BBC's SJ coverage is anything like their Royal Ascot coverage (let's not look at the horses, let's speak to a load of fake-tanned show-ponies in silly heels and even sillier hats) then Sky couldn't be any worse! 

The BBC seems to be increasingly unable to cater to specialist audiences - the problem with making everything to appeal to everyone is that you're likely to alienate your core viewers. The fact that there are NO Olympic equestrian tickets left for the next round other than some very expensive dressage ones goes to show that the appetite is there for people to watch horse sport in the UK, and surely the BBC is the most accessible place for everyone.

The BBC's coverage of Olympia in the past couple of years has been very good - when they get it right I think they're the best.


----------



## Helbert (22 June 2011)

That sucks big kahunas!


----------



## VLHIEASTON (22 June 2011)

BTW...It's Carpetright sponsoring the Derby this year, not DFS.


----------



## BBH (23 June 2011)

VLHIEASTON said:



			BTW...It's Carpetright sponsoring the Derby this year, not DFS.
		
Click to expand...


This thread was started last year when it was the DFS Derby.

Rolex
Volvo
Cartier
Carpetright...........hmmm classy.


----------



## NOISYGIRL (23 June 2011)

Doesn't bother me as I can't watch it anymore.  I know it probably happens without us knowing on the telly, but I was there when a horse broke his leg coming down the bank and it just made me feel sick, we were all really upset and I couldn't watch anymore I went round the trade stands


----------



## 9tails (23 June 2011)

The monthly cost of Sky Sports 2 package is £12.95.  Not 100% sure you can buy it just for one month, I will go and check.


----------



## 9tails (23 June 2011)

Ha!  Just called Sky and of course it isn't as simple as that!  The ACTUAL cost of getting coverage for the Hickstead Derby is £20.25 for the month as you need to buy BOTH Sports 1 and Sports 2 in order to get Sports 3 which is showing the Derby on Sunday.  What a swizz.


----------



## Dizzle (23 June 2011)

Boo, I have a soft spot for the Hickstead Derby, it was the first horse even I ever went to way back in 1984, I can't remember it of course but I do believe it sowed the seed of horse addiction!


----------



## BBH (23 June 2011)

9tails said:



			Ha!  Just called Sky and of course it isn't as simple as that!  The ACTUAL cost of getting coverage for the Hickstead Derby is £20.25 for the month as you need to buy BOTH Sports 1 and Sports 2 in order to get Sports 3 which is showing the Derby on Sunday.  What a swizz. 

Click to expand...


Thats what I understood aswell and it goes further because some of the SJing is on sky sports 4 at an even greater expense.


----------



## Kokopelli (23 June 2011)

For those on the fence over buying Sky Sports as well I would say go for it! The coverage is fab and then invite all your horsey friends well and make a thing of it.

We do it every year, have a BBQ put Hickstead on it's almost as good as the real thing.


----------



## 9tails (23 June 2011)

Over £20 for a few hours?  You've gotta be kidding!


----------



## Onyxia (23 June 2011)

9tails said:



			The monthly cost of Sky Sports 2 package is £12.95.  Not 100% sure you can buy it just for one month, I will go and check.
		
Click to expand...

Yes you can,just let them know when you upgrade that you only want it for the month to watch this event.

Have to say that while I dislike it not being on the BBC and avalable to everyone(the derby at least) Sky have done a wonderfull job last year with their coverage and I look forward to this year!
Have HD this time around too 

As for the cost, tickets for the meeting are £15 for an adult on Thursday and Friday,£20 for Sat and £25 for Sunday then add on petroll ect- all well worth it if you can get there,but if you can't £20 for 3 days of (bloody good quality) coverage is good value for money IMO.


----------



## Rambo (23 June 2011)

Like it or loathe it, without Sky there wouldn't be a Derby to televise. The sad truth is that the money Sky pay for broadcasting rights enables the Bunn's to put the show on. 

If you love showjumping then the best thing you can do (other than going to Hickstead) is to pay the £20 or £30 it costs to subscribe for the month. You don't have to have all the equipment either...you can subscribe to Sky Player on t'internet.


----------



## Over2You (23 June 2011)

It's not just the Derby meeting they'll be broadcasting, but the Royal International Horse Show too.  It is on from the 28th - 31st of July. With something like *FIFTEEN* hours of coverage!!  Then, there will be Spruce Meadows later in the year (which gets around a dozen programmes), HOYS in October, plus everything else in-between. Such as the monthly show jumping magazine show Canter Banter, and their new hour-long Horse Trials series.  Here's hoping they get the rights to Olympia. I am sick of Eurosport. It used to deliver great coverage, but the past couple of years have been dire. 

So, go on - treat yourselves to Sky Sports. You won't be sorry.


----------



## foxy1 (23 June 2011)

I've just subscribed to sky sports through Virgin, going to cost £28 per month!!!

But I CANNOT miss the Derby so well worth every penny


----------



## chicaboo (25 June 2011)

No problem this year coz im gonna be there to watch it live!!! Cant wait, love Hickstead, love the Hickstead Derby and love the strawberries with melted chocolate.


----------



## cappelli (25 June 2011)

The whole thing is a mick take, i just rang virgin media and too add it for a month it was 22.50 which i cannot justify even.

I dont believe it wouldnt run without sky paying for it either, its has run for donkeys years without sky charging the earth to watch it.

My parents have sky sports so i keep invading their house to catch up on the recordings i have set.


----------

